# Castrol Edge 5W50 Jetta 2.0???



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guys... First post here!! Not new to the VW scene since I also own an aircooled beetle, but quite new to the water world... 

I have an mk4 2.0 Jetta with 87.000 Kms (54.000 miles aprox) and when I bought it it came with 20W50 Quacker State oil in it... I knew it was not correct so I change it with Castrol Edge Synthetic oil... The guy at the shop told me that since VW engines run on high temps the recommend grade was 5w50... I accepted. 

I know for you guys in the US this grade is for classic cars only, but where I live (costa Rica) it is not... Actually it doesnt say anything at all about it.... My concern is that now that I have a little bit more knowledge I discovered that this oil doesnt comply with the VW specifications... 

So far the oil has been great... There is zero oil consumption, the engine runs smooth and the temps are stable... 

Should I change to the 5w40 VW approved oil in my next change or can I stay with the 5w50 that I already tested and has worked great? Since ithe 5w40 is thinner when hot and I live in a tropical therefore hot country I am worried about oil consumption... AND I still have and closed quarter of the 5w50 since I bought the 6 bottle box at a lower price... 

What would you do??


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you don't need anything that heavy*

vw dubs have a oil/water oil cooler. the cooling system runs at 192f, alaska or costa rica. the oil requirements are the same no mater where on this marble you reside. 5w-30, 5w-40 are all you need. start-up is my big thing as thats when most of the wear happens, therefore the lighter (ie 5w-xx) is better.


----------



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Thanks for the answer...*

Now, besides the grade being 5w50 what other problems may occur?? I mean, lets say additives, chemicals, etc... 

What concerns me the most is that if I run this oil I will get extra wear, or premature failure.... You know, this is a good oil I think thats not prone to happen but well, just wanted to make it sure... 

And in case I change to 5w40 Edge, can it be done just flushing the 5w50 and pouring the 5w40?? Engine internal flush is not necessary right? 

Thanks again


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Because of the viscosity modifiers used to create a 5W-50, Edge 5W-50 will actually shear to a 40 grade anyway so I wouldn't worry too much about it. The additive packages between the 5W-40 and 5W-50 are probably similar and the 5W-50 probably meets the latest API SN specs (the current U.S. version does). Just change it out at your next oil change and no need for an engine flush.


----------



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks guys... Now the oil change is really near and I am again wondering what to do... 

If I didnt have oil consuption with the 5w50 it is expectable that I wont have issues with the 5w40 righ? 

Here the deales doesnt use any 502 approved oil, they use Quacker Semi Synthetic because the import it, so its cheaper for them... And since the car hits the 50.000 Km (30.000 milles) they use 20w50.... Actually most of people here use that kind of oil.... 

Knowing this, would you still recommend the change to 5w40? I am afraid that since my car was serviced by the dealer it has some kind of wear due to that oil and that the 5w40 will not work.... 

Maybe I am being to anal, but I need to keep this car for at least 6 years more so I need it to last....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ you are worrying way too much. FWIW i run mobil 1 full synthetic 10w 30 for the last 5 years on this car w/ no issues. the castrol edge should be fine as well 5w 40


----------



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Done!!*

Well guys thank you for your help... Today I changed my oil and this time used Castrol Edge 5w40 with the 502 approval... Lets hope it works fine and my engine behaves well and doenst "drink" it...

I paid almost USD 120.... pretty expensive oil around here....

Assuming it works, how many milles is the maximum I can go with it??? I mean, not talking about OCI but the total car milles.... Now it has 60.000 and its 5.5 years old aprox.... What do you say, 100.000? 200.000?

Thanks again guys, you are the best


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*200,000*



Alexey123 said:


> Well guys thank you for your help... Today I changed my oil and this time used Castrol Edge 5w40 with the 502 approval... Lets hope it works fine and my engine behaves well and doenst "drink" it...
> 
> I paid almost USD 120.... pretty expensive oil around here....
> 
> ...


take care of it and it should last a very long time. do the brakes, timing belt and regular maint. and your good to go


----------

